# Due mesi fa



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Sessantun giorni...
Ero ancora parte integrante di una coppia, due mesi fa. 
Sì, aveva già palesato malumori importanti, ma eravamo ancora una coppia. 
Poi la confessione, breve e inaspettata, che ha creato un solco incolmabile, il suo desiderio di distanza giustificato da un tradimento per me ancora poco comprensibile.
E di punto in bianco mi ritrovo a non esser più una parte importante per  una persona che ho amato tanto e che purtroppo amo tuttora...
La mia reazione? Una non reazione, bloccato da una rivelazione che non  riesco ad accettare e che palesa la mia totale estraneità alla decisione  presa da lei.

Non volendo parlare con la cerchia di persone che mi vogliono bene, decido di scrivere qui, in un forum di gente che non conoscevo, non per avere risposte, ma per capire che domande mi dovevo porre. Perché lo sapevo che quello stato catatonico era deleterio per me...

Ed eccomi qui, esattamente due mesi dopo, ad aprire un thread, in cui non ci sono domande, c'è una parte di me, che non vuole essere capita o consolata. Non ha un argomento da esporre, ma semplicemente e brutalmente chiede il conto di questi due mesi di  sospensione dalla realtà. 
Banalmente, vorrei poter sorridere dopo un pianto, pensavo bastassero, due cazzo di mesi...


----------



## oro.blu (10 Dicembre 2015)

No, non bastano. Se bastassero significa che era poco importante anche per te. Forse avresti preferito così. Ma così non è. Prenditi ancora del tempo. Ridi scherza e lascia scivolare via prima la rabbia, poi la delusione ed infine l'impotenza.
Ritrovati come persona. Se hai amici, amici veri, sfogati anche con loro. La serenità si trova nelle parole di persone che non avresti mai pensato.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2015)

Il senso di irrealtà è difficile da superare.
Io lo raccontavo anche al verduraio. Così aggiustavo, calavo nella realtà qualcosa che sapevo reale ma era così irreale.
Ognuno deve trovare il suo modo.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sessantun giorni...
> Ero ancora parte integrante di una coppia, due mesi fa.
> Sì, aveva già palesato malumori importanti, ma eravamo ancora una coppia.
> Poi la confessione, breve e inaspettata, che ha creato un solco incolmabile, il suo desiderio di distanza giustificato da un tradimento per me ancora poco comprensibile.
> ...


Ryo se hai amato molto, due mesi son pochi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Dicembre 2015)

*NON PASSERA' MAI*

Ricomincia a vivere senza sperare che possa passare.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ricomincia a vivere senza sperare che possa passare.


Ellamadonna!
Come non passerà mai?
Chiodo schiaccia chiodo.
E' banale, ma ha un suo perché.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ellamadonna!
> Come non passerà mai?
> Chiodo schiaccia chiodo.
> E' banale, ma ha un suo perché.


Tranquillo, a me ha fatto sorridere [emoji23] 
Tengo a precisare che non ho la presunzione che voglia far passare tutto in due mesi, il mio problema (e tu old boy lo sai) è che non ho ancora iniziato ad elaborare la cosa, per questo mi incazzo.
Non ho ancora mai pianto, ne fuori ne dentro...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tranquillo, a me ha fatto sorridere [emoji23]
> Tengo a precisare che non ho la presunzione che voglia far passare tutto in due mesi, il mio problema (e tu old boy lo sai) è che non ho ancora iniziato ad elaborare la cosa, per questo mi incazzo.
> Non ho ancora mai pianto, ne fuori ne dentro...


Si vede che per sfogarti ti ci vuole più tempo. A me sembra di aver capito che tutto quanto sia successo in tempi relativamente brevi, anche questo può destabilizzare e bloccare una reazione legittima ( pianti o pugni sui muri ).È banale dirtelo ma  il tempo ti sarà  amico, quello che ora pensi non passi mai perché ti senti fermo a 2 mesi fa. Passa e passerà.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si vede che per sfogarti ti ci vuole più tempo. A me sembra di aver capito che tutto quanto sia successo in tempi relativamente brevi, anche questo può destabilizzare e bloccare una reazione legittima ( pianti o pugni sui muri ).È banale dirtelo ma  il tempo ti sarà  amico, quello che ora pensi non passi mai perché ti senti fermo a 2 mesi fa. Passa e passerà.


[emoji8]


----------



## mistral (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryo stai tranquillo,due mesi sono nulla.
Io ho avuto almeno i primi sei mesi di delirio nonostante avessi mio marito pentito che dimostrava in tutti i modi di amarmi ,di aver compreso di aver fatto uno sbaglio madornale e di supplicarmi di perdonarlo.In contrapposizione al danno avevo la consapevolezza che nonostante tutto aveva scelto me se io lo avessi ancora voluto accanto.
Tu hai da affrontare anche l'abbandono e ti trovi in questa situazione dolorosa senza avere al tuo fianco la persona che più di tutti  ti avrebbe aiutato perche in questo caso é anche quella che ti ha cagionato il danno.
Sara dura ma il tempo appianerà le cose.Rimarrá la cicatrice .


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ellamadonna!
> Come non passerà mai?
> Chiodo schiaccia chiodo.
> E' banale, ma ha un suo perché.


Io questa cosa non la capirò mai e sarebbe nel caso di Ryo o del tuo l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Allora*

Allora,i tempi tecnici sono da 6 mesi ai 18 mesi, non per dimenticare.Certe cose non le dimentichi,ne le butti alle spalle,questo tempo serve per imparare a convivere con la sofferenza serenamente.Due mesi non è nulla.
Caro amico la verità è questo,poi dipende dall'intensità,dal tempo della storia.


----------



## Diletta (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sessantun giorni...
> Ero ancora parte integrante di una coppia, due mesi fa.
> Sì, aveva già palesato malumori importanti, ma eravamo ancora una coppia.
> Poi la confessione, breve e inaspettata, che ha creato un solco incolmabile, il suo desiderio di distanza giustificato da un tradimento per me ancora poco comprensibile.
> ...




Ecco, mi sono sempre chiesta cosa succede in questo caso, vale a dire quando *si ama ancora *la persona che ci ha lasciati.
Non potrebbe essere che si continui ad amarla per chissà quanto tempo (tutta la vita?).
O è fisiologico che una mattina, svegliandosi, ci si accorga che è uscita dal cuore, proprio perché siamo "programmati" in questo modo?

E, se è così (come mi pare che sia, basta guardarsi intorno) pensate che dipenda soprattutto dal fatto che non l'abbiamo più costantemente davanti agli occhi, o, se non siamo più amati, si esaurisce col tempo anche il nostro di amore?

Ryoga, mi dispiace tantissimo per come stai, pensa che tutto ha una svolta nella vita...


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io questa cosa non la capirò mai e sarebbe nel caso di Ryo o del tuo l'ultimo dei miei pensieri.


Tutti gli amori tristi della mia vita sono finiti definitivamente quando un altro amore ha preso il loro posto.
Perché è solo iniziando una nuova vita che ti lasci l'altra alle spalle.
Se tutto rimane immutato tranne la presenza di lei, che non c'è più, il vuoto sarà sempre lì, a farsi sentire.
Va riempito nuovamente.
Non è facile, non è immediato, nei primi tempi non ce la si fa.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ma la nostra identità di persone valide e amabili non dipende, non può dipendere da una persona che ce lo dimostra, anche solo restando con noi perché ha lo stesso bisogno uguale e simmetrico!


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,i tempi tecnici sono da 6 mesi ai 18 mesi, non per dimenticare.Certe cose non le dimentichi,ne le butti alle spalle,questo tempo serve per imparare a convivere con la sofferenza serenamente.Due mesi non è nulla.
> Caro amico la verità è questo,poi dipende dall'intensità,dal tempo della storia.


Pienamente d'accordo. Io ho impiegato un anno più o meno...
Adesso sono trascorsi 19 mesi e ancora ogni tanto mi torna la punta di amaro in bocca.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, mi sono sempre chiesta cosa succede in questo caso, vale a dire quando *si ama ancora *la persona che ci ha lasciati.
> Non potrebbe essere che si continui ad amarla per chissà quanto tempo (tutta la vita?).
> O è fisiologico che una mattina, svegliandosi, ci si accorga che è uscita dal cuore, proprio perché siamo "programmati" in questo modo?
> 
> ...


Ho lasciato io e lo amavo. Non mi è capitato di "ti alzi un giorno e non ci pensi più " (come dice la canzone), ma piano piano, giorno dopo giorno..
Ho capito di aver iniziato a pensare al futuro senza di lui dopo quasi un anno, precisamente 11 mesi, quando ho avuto voglia di un contatto affettuoso con un altro uomo (il mio attuale).

Non si supera nè si dimentica totalmente perché il dolore ci cambia e molto più intensamente rispetto ad una gioia. Quindi vai avanti diverso, sei il prodotto della tua esperienza...


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ho lasciato io e lo amavo. Non mi è capitato di "ti alzi un giorno e non ci pensi più " (come dice la canzone), ma piano piano, giorno dopo giorno..
> Ho capito di aver iniziato a pensare al futuro senza di lui dopo quasi un anno, precisamente 11 mesi, quando ho avuto voglia di un contatto affettuoso con un altro uomo (il mio attuale).
> 
> *Non si supera nè si dimentica totalmente perché il dolore ci cambia e molto più intensamente rispetto ad una gioia. Quindi vai avanti diverso, sei il prodotto della tua esperienza*...


Bellissimo concetto, e meno male che sai solo cazzeggiare


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Ho lasciato io e lo amavo. Non mi è capitato di "ti alzi un giorno e non ci pensi più " (come dice la canzone), ma piano piano, giorno dopo giorno..
> Ho capito di aver iniziato a pensare al futuro senza di lui dopo quasi un anno, precisamente 11 mesi, quando ho avuto voglia di un contatto affettuoso con un altro uomo (il mio attuale).
> 
> Non si supera nè si dimentica totalmente perché il dolore ci cambia e molto più intensamente rispetto ad una gioia. Quindi vai avanti diverso, sei il prodotto della tua esperienza...


Appunto,si impara conviverci.....!


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bellissimo concetto, e meno male che sai solo cazzeggiare


La mia esperienza personale mi ha lasciato dei lati di me inaspriti. Questo non mi consente di dimenticare. 
E a volte avrei voluto rimanere allegramente inconsapevole..


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto,si impara conviverci.....!


La cosa più difficile (parlo per me) è convivere con il fallimento.
Ma sono fatta così io....


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> La cosa più difficile (parlo per me) è convivere con il fallimento.
> Ma sono fatta così io....


I fallimenti fanno parte della vita,e comunque le storie si fanno in due,non possiamo rispondere dell'operato altrui.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> I fallimenti fanno parte della vita,e comunque le storie si fanno in due,non possiamo rispondere dell'operato altrui.


Per me è un po' diverso, io lo sapevo  io lo vedevo e non lo volevo vedere...


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Si*



banshee ha detto:


> Per me è un po' diverso, io lo sapevo  io lo vedevo e non lo volevo vedere...


E lui?a me ste cose fanno incazzare,ma le persone che ci vogliono bene e non fanno un cazzo per farci star bene....ci vogliono bene davvero?


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E lui?a me ste cose fanno incazzare,ma le persone che ci vogliono bene e non fanno un cazzo per farci star bene....ci vogliono bene davvero?


Lui stava bene così. Avrebbe continuato così all'infinito. Voleva un figlio e mi aveva chiesto di sposarci, figurati.
Lui avrebbe vissuto vita natural durante tra meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi.
Infatti è colpa mia se è tutto finito. Mica sua. Lui mi attribuisce tutte le colpe.
Ma non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso [emoji41]


----------



## Nobody (10 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> E lui?a me ste cose fanno incazzare,*ma le persone che ci vogliono bene e non fanno un cazzo per farci star bene....ci vogliono bene davvero?*


No.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2015)

*SI*



banshee ha detto:


> Lui stava bene così. Avrebbe continuato così all'infinito. Voleva un figlio e mi aveva chiesto di sposarci, figurati.
> Lui avrebbe vissuto vita natural durante tra meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi.
> Infatti è colpa mia se è tutto finito. Mica sua. Lui mi attribuisce tutte le colpe.
> Ma non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso [emoji41]


Figurati...


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

mistral ha detto:


> Ryo stai tranquillo,due mesi sono nulla.
> Io ho avuto almeno i primi sei mesi di delirio nonostante avessi mio marito pentito che dimostrava in tutti i modi di amarmi ,di aver compreso di aver fatto uno sbaglio madornale e di supplicarmi di perdonarlo.In contrapposizione al danno avevo la consapevolezza che nonostante tutto aveva scelto me se io lo avessi ancora voluto accanto.
> Tu hai da affrontare anche l'abbandono e ti trovi in questa situazione dolorosa senza avere al tuo fianco la persona che più di tutti  ti avrebbe aiutato perche in questo caso é anche quella che ti ha cagionato il danno.
> Sara dura ma il tempo appianerà le cose.Rimarrá la cicatrice .


Grazie mistral [emoji173] 


oscuro ha detto:


> Allora,i tempi tecnici sono da 6 mesi ai 18 mesi, non per dimenticare.Certe cose non le dimentichi,ne le butti alle spalle,questo tempo serve per imparare a convivere con la sofferenza serenamente.Due mesi non è nulla.
> Caro amico la verità è questo,poi dipende dall'intensità,dal tempo della storia.


Spero sia così anche per me, vorrei però anche cominciare a metabolizzare la cosa, ma penso ci voglia tempo anche per quello...


Diletta ha detto:


> Ecco, mi sono sempre chiesta cosa succede in questo caso, vale a dire quando *si ama ancora *la persona che ci ha lasciati.
> Non potrebbe essere che si continui ad amarla per chissà quanto tempo (tutta la vita?).
> O è fisiologico che una mattina, svegliandosi, ci si accorga che è uscita dal cuore, proprio perché siamo "programmati" in questo modo?
> 
> ...


Non so, tieni conto che per 11 anni le sono rimasto fedele, sempre. Era lei che amavo, trovarmi a non fare più conto di questo non è facile, non so quanto mi ci voglia...


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti gli amori tristi della mia vita sono finiti definitivamente quando un altro amore ha preso il loro posto.
> Perché è solo iniziando una nuova vita che ti lasci l'altra alle spalle.
> Se tutto rimane immutato tranne la presenza di lei, che non c'è più, il vuoto sarà sempre lì, a farsi sentire.
> Va riempito nuovamente.
> Non è facile, non è immediato, nei primi tempi non ce la si fa.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la nostra identità di persone valide e amabili non dipende, non può dipendere da una persona che ce lo dimostra, anche solo restando con noi perché ha lo stesso bisogno uguale e simmetrico!


Due teorie in antitesi ma ugualmente interessanti. 
Io penso che la nostra identità non sia per forza di cose correlata al bisogno di essere corrisposti da un'altra persona, però è nella nostra natura cercare un compagno/una compagna con cui condividere la propria vita.
Adesso so che ho bisogno ancora di tempo per me stesso...


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Lui stava bene così. Avrebbe continuato così all'infinito. Voleva un figlio e mi aveva chiesto di sposarci, figurati.
> Lui avrebbe vissuto vita natural durante tra meravigliosi alti e terribili bassi.
> Infatti è colpa mia se è tutto finito. Mica sua. Lui mi attribuisce tutte le colpe.
> Ma non mi aspettavo nulla di diverso [emoji41]


Non è una colpa la tua, ma una scelta consapevole e necessaria. Lo hai fatto per te, lo hai fatto anche per lui se ci pensi bene, è stata una vittoria (amara e dolorosa quanto vuoi) per entrambi...


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non è una colpa la tua, ma una scelta consapevole e necessaria. Lo hai fatto per te, lo hai fatto anche per lui se ci pensi bene, è stata una vittoria (amara e dolorosa quanto vuoi) per entrambi...


Certo, ne sono consapevole.  Solo il più sano poteva interrompere la dinamica malata. 
Mi sono salvata, non so se ho salvato lui...il mio ex non si assume responsabilità e potrebbe non essere consapevole di nulla, di come "funziona" e di come agisce nella relazione. E come mi dice un uomo saggio  potrebbe non essere così fortunato la prossima volta....


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Certo, ne sono consapevole.  Solo il più sano poteva interrompere la dinamica malata.
> Mi sono salvata, non so se ho salvato lui...il mio ex non si assume responsabilità e potrebbe non essere consapevole di nulla, di come "funziona" e di come agisce nella relazione. E come mi dice un uomo saggio  potrebbe non essere così fortunato la prossima volta....


Intanto hai escluso te stessa da quella relazione, e per la proprietà transitiva hai escluso anche lui da quel loop assolutamente insano. Quindi la ciambella gliela hai lanciata, poi se lui non la afferra (cioè se non comprende i motivi della tua scelta) può darsi che tornerà a sbagliare ancora. Ma tu il mezzo per non affogare glielo avevi dato [emoji6]


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Intanto hai escluso te stessa da quella relazione, e per la proprietà transitiva hai escluso anche lui da quel loop assolutamente insano. Quindi la ciambella gliela hai lanciata, poi se lui non la afferra (cioè se non comprende i motivi della tua scelta) può darsi che tornerà a sbagliare ancora. Ma tu il mezzo per non affogare glielo avevi dato [emoji6]


Assolutamente! Solo che lui non si vede. E crede di essere stato così per colpa mia. Non perché lui sia così di suo. 
E la mancanza di consapevolezza porta a ripetere...


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryo, due mese sono pochi... datti tempo  piano piano le cose cambieranno.
non ci sono "tempistiche" ma ognuno di noi metabolizza il dolore in maniera diversa

ps. lascia sta il "chiodo scaccia chiodo" che, secondo me, è una boiata pazzesca


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ryo, due mese sono pochi... datti tempo  piano piano le cose cambieranno.
> non ci sono "tempistiche" ma ognuno di noi metabolizza il dolore in maniera diversa
> 
> ps. lascia sta il "chiodo scaccia chiodo" che, secondo me, è una boiata pazzesca


[emoji23] 
Riesci sempre a farmi strappare un sorriso [emoji8]


----------



## Nocciola (10 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti gli amori tristi della mia vita sono finiti definitivamente quando un altro amore ha preso il loro posto.
> Perché è solo iniziando una nuova vita che ti lasci l'altra alle spalle.
> Se tutto rimane immutato tranne la presenza di lei, che non c'è più, il vuoto sarà sempre lì, a farsi sentire.
> Va riempito nuovamente.
> Non è facile, non è immediato, nei primi tempi non ce la si fa.


E' come dire che tu esisti e sei sereno solo se hai una donna al tuo fianco
E' una cosa che vorrei non mi accadesse mai
se qualcosa mi è servita la crisi degli ultimi 3 anni è sapere che sono in grado di stare in piedi da sola


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Dicembre 2015)

*NON PASSERA' MAI*



danny ha detto:


> Ellamadonna!
> Come non passerà mai?
> Chiodo schiaccia chiodo.
> E' banale, ma ha un suo perché.





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Tranquillo, a me ha fatto sorridere [emoji23]
> Tengo a precisare che non ho la presunzione che voglia far passare tutto in due mesi, il mio problema (e tu old boy lo sai) è che non ho ancora iniziato ad elaborare la cosa, per questo mi incazzo.
> Non ho ancora mai pianto, ne fuori ne dentro...


E comunque non passerà mai. Imparerai certamente a conviverci ma non passerà mai. Poi ne riparleremo tra un paio di anni.


----------



## oscuro (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Anonimo*



Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> E comunque non passerà mai. Imparerai certamente a conviverci ma non passerà mai. Poi ne riparleremo tra un paio di anni.


Non passerà mai,ma diminuirà l'intensità della sofferenza,permettendoti di vivere e convivere con quel ricordo.
Io poi sostengo che a certi amori si sopravive....


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Dicembre 2015)

*Oscuro*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non passerà mai,ma diminuirà l'intensità della sofferenza,permettendoti di vivere e convivere con quel ricordo.
> Io poi sostengo che a certi amori si sopravive....


Anch'io lo sostengo. Ma non per questo significa che è tutto passato e dimenticato. Ci si cerca di convivere nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## banshee (10 Dicembre 2015)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non passerà mai,ma diminuirà l'intensità della sofferenza,permettendoti di vivere e convivere con quel ricordo.
> Io poi sostengo che a certi amori si sopravive....


Quoto


----------



## Nicka (10 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Anch'io lo sostengo. Ma non per questo significa che è tutto passato e dimenticato. Ci si cerca di convivere nel migliore dei modi.


Niente si dimentica, pensare di star bene dopo solo due mesi però a me pare un assurdo.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Niente si dimentica, pensare di star bene dopo solo due mesi però a me pare un assurdo.


Certo. Ovvio.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Niente si dimentica, pensare di star bene dopo solo due mesi però a me pare un assurdo.


...in realtà vorrei star male, ho le mie giornate no, ma la vivo in maniera ancora troppo distaccata...


----------



## Eratò (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...in realtà vorrei star male, ho le mie giornate no, ma la vivo in maniera ancora troppo distaccata...


Infatti... Sembri di stare anche fin troppo bene per uno che si sta separando.Che dirti? Bravo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Infatti... Sembri di stare anche fin troppo bene per uno che si sta separando.Che dirti? Bravo.


Ciao Era [emoji4] 
Ma sai che a me questa cosa non va proprio giù? La mia paura è che una mattina mi sveglierò e tutto il dolore represso o nascosto verrà fuori prepotentemente investendomi con una tale forza da non poter difendermi...


----------



## Eratò (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Era [emoji4]
> Ma sai che a me questa cosa non va proprio giù? La mia paura è che una mattina mi sveglierò e tutto il dolore represso o nascosto verrà fuori prepotentemente investendomi con una tale forza da non poter difendermi...


Quello che ti so dire è che devi lasciar fluire l'emotività per come ti assale e quando ti assale. Ognuno è diverso e affronta gli eventi e le situazioni in modo diverso. C'è chi piange, chi si dispera, chi ha una voglia incontenibile di confidarsi e sfogarsi... Accetta il tuo stato di adesso senza ripeterti "dovrei"  o "come mai questo a me questo non succede". Adesso è così... dopo si vedrà.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che ti so dire è che devi lasciar fluire l'emotività per come ti assale e quando ti assale. Ognuno è diverso e affronta gli eventi e le situazioni in modo diverso. C'è chi piange, chi si dispera, chi ha una voglia incontenibile di confidarsi e sfogarsi... Accetta il tuo stato di adesso senza ripeterti "dovrei"  o "come mai questo a me questo non succede". Adesso è così... dopo si vedrà.


Grazie [emoji4] 
Cerco anche io di convincermi che è solo questione di tempo, ma vorrei lasciarmi davvero tutto alle spalle il prima possibile...


----------



## Eratò (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie [emoji4]
> Cerco anche io di convincermi che è solo questione di tempo, ma vorrei lasciarmi davvero tutto alle spalle il prima possibile...


Tutti lo vorrebbero durante una separazione e a prescindere delle reazioni che son soggettive. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji23]
> Riesci sempre a farmi strappare un sorriso [emoji8]


Già è qualcosa [emoji6]


----------



## Alessandra (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao Era [emoji4]
> Ma sai che a me questa cosa non va proprio giù? La mia paura è che una mattina mi sveglierò e tutto il dolore represso o nascosto verrà fuori prepotentemente investendomi con una tale forza da non poter difendermi...


Arrivera' anche quel momento.  Quello della rabbia. 
Sarà liberatorio,  poi.
Hai amici o persone su cui contare? 
L'ultima "rottura" (ok, non era ne' matrimonio ne' convivenza )  mi è stata particolarmente pesante. Era una storia in cui credevo. Ed è finita in un momento in cui, già di mio, ero parecchio giu'.
Non ho avuto nessuno con cui potermi sfogare. 
Me la sono dovuta smazzare da sola. 
All'inizio, ,come te, non ero neanche arrabbiata.  Poi è uscita fuori,  ed è stato liberatorio. 
Durante il processo di "sfogo", di "liberazione ", ho scoperto un'altra me,  una che fino a solo l'anno scorso non sapevo esistesse. 
Credo di essermi fortificata.  Credo.
Il tempo ha aiutato molto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Già è qualcosa [emoji6]


È molto di più, credimi [emoji6]


----------



## Eratò (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> È molto di più, credimi [emoji6]


Ci ripenserai nel futuro... Ma non sarà più distacco o rabbia. Sarà passato quel dolore acuto ma la domanda che rimarra sarà "perché  proprio a me?" E col tempo capirai che non avra senso neanche cercare la risposta.... Rimane l'amarezza per cio che sarebbe potuto essere e invece non lo è stato..Ma a quel momento ti chiamerà un amico per andare a prendervi una birra e la tracurerai quella amarezzaFino alla prossima volta...


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Arrivera' anche quel momento.  *Quello della rabbia*.
> Sarà liberatorio,  poi.
> Hai amici o persone su cui contare?
> L'ultima "rottura" (ok, non era ne' matrimonio ne' convivenza )  mi è stata particolarmente pesante. Era una storia in cui credevo. Ed è finita in un momento in cui, già di mio, ero parecchio giu'.
> ...


È uno dei motivi per cui probabilmente ancora non mi concedo di essere triste, la rabbia. Finché non saprò come veicolarla nel modo corretto, le sto impedendo di manifestarsi. È una rabbia antica la mia, che non deve approfittare di questo momento...


----------



## Simy (10 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> È molto di più, credimi [emoji6]


[emoji173]️


----------



## Mary The Philips (10 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Niente si dimentica, pensare di star bene dopo solo due mesi però a me pare un assurdo.



Si, ma ci si prova però. Ci si aggrappa a tutto se si ha dentro quella spinta che ti dice che non soccomberai e che te la caverai, in un modo  nell'altro. E la rabbia arriva quando meno te l'aspetti, richiamata da un dettaglio insignificante, a ondate a volte devastanti, che lasciano sfiniti e vuoti. Ma con un senso di libertà inedito, come se ogni accesso grattasse via un po' del male subito. E' un percorso lungo che forse non si esaurirà mai.



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...in realtà vorrei star male, ho le mie giornate no, ma la vivo in maniera ancora troppo distaccata...



E' il tuo modo di reagire, sicuramente il meglio per te visto che ti viene naturale. Non forzare nulla e lasciare il tempo giusto per ogni sentimento è un processo forse lento, ma è il tuo :up:


Ps: a distanza di un anno quasi dal big bang (brividi lungo la schiena al pensiero di quei giorni)  ancora mi sembra impossibile che davvero sia passato tanto tempo, è tutto così vivido in me. E sono una che non fa fatica solitamente a voltare pagina.


----------



## Ryoga74 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, ma ci si prova però. Ci si aggrappa a tutto se si ha dentro quella spinta che ti dice che non soccomberai e che te la caverai, in un modo  nell'altro. E la rabbia arriva quando meno te l'aspetti, richiamata da un dettaglio insignificante, a ondate a volte devastanti, che lasciano sfiniti e vuoti. Ma con un senso di libertà inedito, come se ogni accesso grattasse via un po' del male subito. E' un percorso lungo che forse non si esaurirà mai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Mary [emoji4]


----------



## Circe (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sessantun giorni...
> Ero ancora parte integrante di una coppia, due mesi fa.
> Sì, aveva già palesato malumori importanti, ma eravamo ancora una coppia.
> Poi la confessione, breve e inaspettata, che ha creato un solco incolmabile, il suo desiderio di distanza giustificato da un tradimento per me ancora poco comprensibile.
> ...


E che sono due mesi. Passeranno anni... il tuo sorriso ritornerà anche PRIMA, ma non sarà mai più lo stesso. Sarai una persona diversa e nuova. E forse potresti anche ringraziare il destino un giorno


----------



## Daniele34 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ...in realtà vorrei star male, ho le mie giornate no, ma la vivo in maniera ancora troppo distaccata...


'ne so qualcosa... 

io sto' al 10' mese.
già al 6' mese riesci a trovare il tempo per pensare ad altro... però caxxo bisogna comunque impegnarsi!

buona fortuna!


----------



## Ryoga74 (11 Dicembre 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> E che sono due mesi. Passeranno anni... il tuo sorriso ritornerà anche PRIMA, ma non sarà mai più lo stesso. Sarai una persona diversa e nuova. E forse potresti anche ringraziare il destino un giorno


Di questo ne ho sentore, ho già la sensazione di essere una persona diversa, spero davvero di finire per ringraziare questa esperienza...



Daniele34 ha detto:


> 'ne so qualcosa...
> 
> io sto' al 10' mese.
> già al 6' mese riesci a trovare il tempo per pensare ad altro... però caxxo bisogna comunque impegnarsi!
> ...


Grazie Daniele di condividere la tua esperienza, speriamo di uscirne entrambi, in bocca al lupo anche a te [emoji6]


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> E' come dire che tu esisti e sei sereno solo se hai una donna al tuo fianco
> E' una cosa che vorrei non mi accadesse mai
> se qualcosa mi è servita la crisi degli ultimi 3 anni è sapere che sono in grado di stare in piedi da sola


Ma se hai passato anche tu tutta la vita con un uomo al tuo fianco come puoi dirlo? Lo so benissimo che io sono comunque io ma con una donna sto senz'altro meglio. Non perché mi completa o mi fa da specchio o altre cose ma perché mi piace. Amare come fare sesso come anche solo ridere o parlare con una donna che desideri è uno dei piaceri della vita. Forse il più importante.  Ci puoi ri unciare certo come puoi rinunciare a mangiare bene per seguire una dieta o ad altre cose che rendono la vita migliore. A Ryoga dico che tutto questo finirà quando un'altra donna gli farà dimenticare tutto. Facendogli girare ancora la testa. Capiterà, ne sono convint o. Come credo che non sarei qui a farmi pare se con la mia "amica" ci fosse stato un coinvolgimento diverso. Ogni storia nuova in me ha seppellito quella vecchia. E col tempo ogni dolore si dimentica. Soprattutto se a quel dolore anteponi una gioia. La nostra memoria generalmente tende a ricordare solo le cose belle. È un modo inconscio per salvarci ogni volta perché la sofferenza è implicita nella vita.


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se hai passato anche tu tutta la vita con un uomo al tuo fianco come puoi dirlo? Lo so benissimo che io sono comunque io ma con una donna sto senz'altro meglio. Non perché mi completa o mi fa da specchio o altre cose ma perché mi piace. Amare come fare sesso come anche solo ridere o parlare con una donna che desideri è uno dei piaceri della vita. Forse il più importante.  Ci puoi ri unciare certo come puoi rinunciare a mangiare bene per seguire una dieta o ad altre cose che rendono la vita migliore. A Ryoga dico che tutto questo finirà quando un'altra donna gli farà dimenticare tutto. Facendogli girare ancora la testa. Capiterà, ne sono convint o. Come credo che non sarei qui a farmi pare se con la mia "amica" ci fosse stato un coinvolgimento diverso. Ogni storia nuova in me ha seppellito quella vecchia. E col tempo ogni dolore si dimentica.


Può darsi, può essere che una storia nuova metta nel ripostiglio quella precedente, così da distogliere lo sguardo da ciò che ha generato la nostra sofferenza. Ma mi auguro che non sia così che debba andare...
Non voglio sostituzione, voglio una valutazione di ciò che è stato e arrivare ad essere sereno col mio (recente) passato. In modo che io sia in pace per dedicare a una eventuale nuova relazione un  Ryoga74 completamente nel presente. Non ci devono essere parti di me ancorate al passato, per questo sto cercando ora di utilizzare il mio tempo per riordinare e comprendere ciò che era confuso è ciò che non ho colto della mia relazione...


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ma se hai passato anche tu tutta la vita con un uomo al tuo fianco come puoi dirlo? Lo so benissimo che io sono comunque io ma con una donna sto senz'altro meglio. Non perché mi completa o mi fa da specchio o altre cose ma perché mi piace. Amare come fare sesso come anche solo ridere o parlare con una donna che desideri è uno dei piaceri della vita. Forse il più importante.  Ci puoi ri unciare certo come puoi rinunciare a mangiare bene per seguire una dieta o ad altre cose che rendono la vita migliore. A Ryoga dico che tutto questo finirà quando un'altra donna gli farà dimenticare tutto. Facendogli girare ancora la testa. Capiterà, ne sono convint o. Come credo che non sarei qui a farmi pare se con la mia "amica" ci fosse stato un coinvolgimento diverso. Ogni storia nuova in me ha seppellito quella vecchia. E col tempo ogni dolore si dimentica.


Passare la vita al fianco di un uomo e pensare che lascio lui solo quando avrò un sostituto è ben diverso. 
Il chiodo schiaccia chiodo è per me una cazzata. Vuol dire stare male in una situazione e non cambiarla ma aspettare che un altro ce la faccia cambiare.
Quando si è parlato di separazione nel
Mio matrimonio l'ultima cosa che ho pensato è stata se avrei incontrato un'altra persona. 
Ho pensato a come avrei organizzato il mio futuro e quello dei miei figli. 
Tutto il resto può arrivare o no
Non è fondamentale e non é il motivo per cui me ne andrei e nemmeno quello che renderebbe meno dolorosa una separazione.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Può darsi, può essere che una storia nuova metta nel ripostiglio quella precedente, così da distogliere lo sguardo da ciò che ha generato la nostra sofferenza. Ma mi auguro che non sia così che debba andare...
> Non voglio sostituzione, voglio una valutazione di ciò che è stato e arrivare ad essere sereno col mio (recente) passato. In modo che io sia in pace per dedicare a una eventuale nuova relazione un  Ryoga74 completamente nel presente. Non ci devono essere parti di me ancorate al passato, per questo sto cercando ora di utilizzare il mio tempo per riordinare e comprendere ciò che era confuso è ciò che non ho colto della mia relazione...


Quoto


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2015)

Quando sei in una fase della vita in cui la sofferenza prevale essa ti schiaccia a tal punto da toglierti le forze per uscirne fuori. Da cancellare la speranza. Da non farti vedere l'uscita dal tunnel. Al dolire occorre sovrapporre qualcosa che ci dia una gioia e un'emozione positiva talmente forte da renderci capaci di reagire. Per qualcuno potrà essere una nuova storia d'amore. Per altri un cambiamento di vita di casa di abitudini. Nulla deve restare uguale. Lasciare tutto immutato evidenzia il vuoto che tiene vivo il dolore. Lei non c'è più ma c'è tutto il resto del mondo fuori.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Quando sei in una fase della vita in cui la sofferenza prevale essa ti schiaccia a tal punto da toglierti le forze per uscirne fuori. Da cancellare la speranza. Da non farti vedere l'uscita dal tunnel. Al dolire occorre sovrapporre qualcosa che ci dia una gioia e un'emozione positiva talmente forte da renderci capaci di reagire. Per qualcuno potrà essere una nuova storia d'amore. Per altri un cambiamento di vita di casa di abitudini. Nulla deve restare uguale. Lasciare tutto immutato evidenzia il vuoto che tiene vivo il dolore. Lei non c'è più ma c'è tutto il resto del mondo fuori.


La gioia e l'emozione positiva possono essere realizzare che basto a me stessa, che ho due figli meravigliosi e che ho una dignità di persona da difendere e fare rispettare.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Può darsi, può essere che una storia nuova metta nel ripostiglio quella precedente, così da distogliere lo sguardo da ciò che ha generato la nostra sofferenza. Ma mi auguro che non sia così che debba andare...
> Non voglio sostituzione, voglio una valutazione di ciò che è stato e arrivare ad essere sereno col mio (recente) passato. In modo che io sia in pace per dedicare a una eventuale nuova relazione un  Ryoga74 completamente nel presente. Non ci devono essere parti di me ancorate al passato, per questo sto cercando ora di utilizzare il mio tempo per riordinare e comprendere ciò che era confuso è ciò che non ho colto della mia relazione...


Può essere una tua esigenza attuale perchè tu hai avuto un distacco traumatico che non hai compreso a fondo. È una mia idea ma da quel che racconti tutto è avvenuto in troppo poco tempo per dar modo a te di comprendere quel che era necessario. È una fase che durerà il tempo necessario per fartene una ragione. E so che è una fase dolorosissima. Ma ne uscirai con un bel respiro. E con una rinnovata voglia di vivere che neppure ti aspettavi.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> La gioia e l'emozione positiva possono essere realizzare che basto a me stessa, che ho due figli meravigliosi e che ho una dignità di persona da difendere e fare rispettare.


Per ognuno sono diverse. A me basterebbe anche partire per un anno in Africa con una onlus o altri piccoli desideri ma che comunque mi diano l'impressione di vivere la mia vita. Poi se invece dell'Africa capita una persona che mi fa sangue... non lo so... non posso dirlo... sarebbe ugualmente un'emozione. Ciò che fa male è stare fermo. Non fare. Non sperare. Non sognare più. Cancellare le emozioni. Credere che un'altra vita non sia possibile. Credere che il dolore sia per sempre.


----------



## Ecate (12 Dicembre 2015)

Una nuova relazione è un palliativo, non una cura.
I palliativi servono ma non c'è da affidarsi ad essi per la risoluzione dei casi.
Si raccomanda l'adozione di cure palliative che comportino il minore tasso di complicanze e di interazioni


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Una nuova relazione è un palliativo, non una cura.
> I palliativi servono ma non c'è da affidarsi ad essi per la risoluzione dei casi.
> Si raccomanda l'adozione di cure palliative che comportino il minore tasso di complicanze e di interazioni


Uhm... non è che una nuova relazione arriva così... io credo che Ryoga dopo il necessario periodo di elaborazione si metterà in gioco nuovamente. E sono convinto che quando troverà - perché la troverà - una persona che gli farà parecchio sangue tutta questa sofferenza verrà meno. Se non si capisce gli sto dicendo che questo tunnel ha una fine.


----------



## Nicka (12 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Uhm... non è che una nuova relazione arriva così... io credo che Ryoga dopo il necessario periodo di elaborazione si metterà in gioco nuovamente. E sono convinto che quando troverà - perché la troverà - una persona che gli farà parecchio sangue tutta questa sofferenza verrà meno. Se non si capisce gli sto dicendo che questo tunnel ha una fine.


Nuova relazione e chiodo scaccia chiodo sono due cose molto differenti.
Una nuova relazione presuppone un coinvolgimento, la voglia di vedere un futuro accanto a un'altra persona, una serie di emozioni che possono venire solo ed esclusivamente dopo tempo in cui si è elaborata la fine della relazione precedente.
Il chiodo scaccia chiodo invece è un riempitivo di momenti di vuoto. E' la relazione "cuscinetto", quella che magari ti aiuta a distrati il sabato sera, ma che ti lascia un amaro in bocca terrificante la domenica mattina. Perchè non te ne frega niente, perchè la testa è sempre alla persona che avevi accanto due mesi prima, perchè alla fine anche una sega ha una sua beata importanza e almeno si è fatto sesso con una persona alla quale si tiene in fondo in fondo, se stessi.


----------



## Diletta (12 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nuova relazione e chiodo scaccia chiodo sono due cose molto differenti.
> Una nuova relazione presuppone un coinvolgimento, la voglia di vedere un futuro accanto a un'altra persona, una serie di emozioni che possono venire solo ed esclusivamente dopo tempo in cui si è elaborata la fine della relazione precedente.
> Il chiodo scaccia chiodo invece è *un riempitivo di momenti di vuoto. E' la relazione "cuscinetto", quella che magari ti aiuta a distrati il sabato sera, ma che ti lascia un amaro in bocca terrificante la domenica mattina.* Perchè non te ne frega niente, perchè la testa è sempre alla persona che avevi accanto due mesi prima, perchè alla fine anche una sega ha una sua beata importanza e almeno si è fatto sesso con una persona alla quale si tiene in fondo in fondo, se stessi.



Appunto: è un riempitivo e questa è la sua funzione. Anche distrarti il sabato sera dal pensiero che ti cadrebbe su tua moglie che si diverte in compagnia dell'altro, ha la sua piccola importanza.
Tutto serve per far stare meno male, tanto l'amaro in bocca ce l'avresti lo stesso...


----------



## Nicka (12 Dicembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Appunto: è un riempitivo e questa è la sua funzione. Anche distrarti il sabato sera dal pensiero che ti cadrebbe su tua moglie che si diverte in compagnia dell'altro, ha la sua piccola importanza.
> Tutto serve per far stare meno male, tanto l'amaro in bocca ce l'avresti lo stesso...


Per me è peggio il riempitivo del vuoto.


----------



## Spot (12 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me è peggio il riempitivo del vuoto.


Straquoto.
Ci si può riempire la vita di riempitivi P), e può funzionare pure bene.
Ma ciò da cui si fugge si riaffaccia in continuazione. Non si va avanti, qualsiasi irrisolto rimane lì, ad aspettarti.
Io credo che il vuoto bisogni anche concederselo, a volte. L'unico modo per avere seriamente a che fare con sè stessi.

Tornando a Ryo, se questa è la strada che senti di percorrere, sicuramente è quella giusta. E non ti serve nient'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Per ognuno sono diverse. A me basterebbe anche partire per un anno in Africa con una onlus o altri piccoli desideri ma che comunque mi diano l'impressione di vivere la mia vita. Poi se invece dell'Africa capita una persona che mi fa sangue... non lo so... non posso dirlo... sarebbe ugualmente un'emozione. Ciò che fa male è stare fermo. Non fare. Non sperare. Non sognare più. Cancellare le emozioni. Credere che un'altra vita non sia possibile. Credere che il dolore sia per sempre.


Sono d'accordo ma lo stare fermo è una tua scelta.
Io ho bisogno di vivere invece una vita reale e non di fuggire in Africa o con un altro. Ho bisogno distare bene qui e ora. Poi vedremo quello che accadrá. Ci ho messo 3 anni di terapia, Magi wodoo  e altro. Ma ce l'ho fatta tra alti e bassi


----------



## Nocciola (12 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per me è peggio il riempitivo del vuoto.


Quoto


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Straquoto.
> Ci si può riempire la vita di riempitivi ([emoji14]), e può funzionare pure bene.
> Ma ciò da cui si fugge si riaffaccia in continuazione. Non si va avanti, qualsiasi irrisolto rimane lì, ad aspettarti.
> Io credo che il vuoto bisogni anche concederselo, a volte. L'unico modo per avere seriamente a che fare con sè stessi.
> ...


Sono poche le certezze che ho in questo momento, una di queste è usare questo tempo per me...
Grazie [emoji5] 



danny ha detto:


> Uhm... non è che una nuova relazione arriva così... io credo che Ryoga dopo il necessario periodo di elaborazione si metterà in gioco nuovamente. E sono convinto che quando troverà - perché la troverà - una persona che gli farà parecchio sangue tutta questa sofferenza verrà meno. Se non si capisce gli sto dicendo che questo tunnel ha una fine.


È inevitabile, perché credo che sia nella mia natura quella della condivisione con un'altra persona. 
E questa cosa del sangue mi piace molto, sono affascinato dal concetto di sangue associato alla passione, perché esso è anche un simbolo di vita e di morte...


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Nuova relazione e chiodo scaccia chiodo sono due cose molto differenti.
> Una nuova relazione presuppone un coinvolgimento, la voglia di vedere un futuro accanto a un'altra persona, una serie di emozioni che possono venire solo ed esclusivamente dopo tempo in cui si è elaborata la fine della relazione precedente.
> Il chiodo scaccia chiodo invece è un riempitivo di momenti di vuoto. E' la relazione "cuscinetto", quella che magari ti aiuta a distrati il sabato sera, ma che ti lascia un amaro in bocca terrificante la domenica mattina. Perchè non te ne frega niente, perchè la testa è sempre alla persona che avevi accanto due mesi prima, perchè alla fine anche una sega ha una sua beata importanza e almeno si è fatto sesso con una persona alla quale si tiene in fondo in fondo, se stessi.


Conosco bene quell'amaro. E il vuoto. Non puoi schiacciare un grosso chiodo con una puntina da disegno. Ma non devi neppure pensare che non esistano altri chiodi capaci di farlo. Il dolore c'è ed è inevitabile come la febbre quando si ha un'infezione o un virus. Va fatto sfogare ma non si deve pensare che il problema sia il dolore o la febbre. Devi mandare via l'infezione. Debellarla. E per farlo occorre il giusto antibiotico. Talvolta può bastare allo scopo un po' di speranza. Ma sempre più spesso serve una persona. E non sto parlando di corpi.


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sono poche le certezze che ho in questo momento, una di queste è usare questo tempo 8per me...
> Grazie [emoji5]
> 
> 
> ...


È nella natura di molti, Ryoga. Ti ripeto una cosa che sai. Quella mia amica mi ha dato molto. È stata una speranza. Mi ha fatto capire che c'è un'uscita dal tunnel. Mi ha fatto dimenticare per un po' il dolore. Mi riferivo a questo prima. Non ti sto dicendo che è necessario che tu ti trovi al più presto una donna ma che quando sentirai accanto a te una persona in un certo modo quel dolore che provi ora verrà meno. E sottolineo Ryoga... non sto parlando di sesso. Non sto parlando di una nuova convivenza. Ma della possibilità di aprirti  ad un nuovo abbraccio. Che esiste. Che arriverà prima o poi. Per ora mi limito ad abbracciarti io - che non è la stessa cosa - e a dirti che sei un ragazzo in gamba, molto disponibile a metterti in gioco. Non sei alla fine di un qualcosa ma all'inizio di una nuova fase della tua vita.


----------



## oro.blu (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Può darsi, può essere che una storia nuova metta nel ripostiglio quella precedente, così da distogliere lo sguardo da ciò che ha generato la nostra sofferenza. Ma mi auguro che non sia così che debba andare...
> Non voglio sostituzione, voglio una valutazione di ciò che è stato e arrivare ad essere sereno col mio (recente) passato. In modo che io sia in pace per dedicare a una eventuale nuova relazione un  Ryoga74 completamente nel presente. Non ci devono essere parti di me ancorate al passato, per questo sto cercando ora di utilizzare il mio tempo per riordinare e comprendere ciò che era confuso è ciò che non ho colto della mia relazione...


SEI UN GRANDE :up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> È nella natura di molti, Ryoga. Ti ripeto una cosa che sai. Quella mia amica mi ha dato molto. È stata una speranza. Mi ha fatto capire che c'è un'uscita dal tunnel. Mi ha fatto dimenticare per un po' il dolore. Mi riferivo a questo prima. Non ti sto dicendo che è necessario che tu ti trovi al più presto una donna ma che quando sentirai accanto a te una persona in un certo modo quel dolore che provi ora verrà meno. E sottolineo Ryoga... non sto parlando di sesso. Non sto parlando di una nuova convivenza. Ma della possibilità di aprirti  ad un nuovo abbraccio. Che esiste. Che arriverà prima o poi. Per ora mi limito ad abbracciarti io - che non è la stessa cosa - e a dirti che sei un ragazzo in gamba, molto disponibile a metterti in gioco. Non sei alla fine di un qualcosa ma all'inizio di una nuova fase della tua vita.


Grazie old boy [emoji481] 
E capisco perfettamente quello che dici, visto che un certo percorso lo sto già facendo con una persona. Perché far tutto da solo conbinerei dei bei casini [emoji28]


----------



## danny (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie old boy [emoji481]
> E capisco perfettamente quello che dici, visto che un certo percorso lo sto già facendo con una persona. Perché far tutto da solo conbinerei dei bei casini [emoji28]


Sai che me lo immaginavo? sono un po' più contento per te.


----------



## Ryoga74 (12 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> SEI UN GRANDE :up:


Grazie [emoji5] 
Ma banalmente sono io, e avere la consapevolezza di se stessi è una cosa importante...


----------



## Brunetta (12 Dicembre 2015)

Quoto farfalla, ma anche nicka e spot.
Bisogna fare con l'urgenza che ci è necessaria quella scelta che restituisca orgoglio.
E sapere stare soli, fare dei cambiamenti è fondamentale. Dopo si potrà essere pronti a relazioni che non ci fanno sentire sviliti.


----------



## Scaredheart (12 Dicembre 2015)

Ciao Ryoga, due mesi sono niente. Io ancora ero in un loop pazzesco... ormai sono passati 4 anni e mezzo. E solo ora posso dire di esser serena rispetto a quella storia. Oggi lo ringrazierei di avermi lasciata libera, perché oggi sono soddisfatta di me... ma questa é un'altra storia 

Datti tempo, e vedrai che ne uscirai piú forte. 

Ps- ho provato a quei tempi il chiodo schiaccia chiodo, ma dopo che succedeva ero sotto casa del mio ex, invece di farmelo dimenticare, me lo faceva desiderare maggiormente. Lascia stare...


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quoto farfalla, ma anche nicka e spot.
> Bisogna fare con l'urgenza che ci è necessaria quella scelta che restituisca orgoglio.
> E sapere stare soli, fare dei cambiamenti è fondamentale. Dopo si potrà essere pronti a relazioni che non ci fanno sentire sviliti.


Perfettamente d'accordo, grazie [emoji5] 
Anche se più che una scelta è una decisione che è mia e serve a capire il Ryoga74 che è stato per restituire al Ryoga74 presente la consapevolezza di ciò che è stata la  relazione con lei. È un percorso, un viaggio che non devo percorrere pensando solo alla meta, perché voglio volgere lo sguardo nel presente vivendo il percorso...


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ciao Ryoga, due mesi sono niente. Io ancora ero in un loop pazzesco... ormai sono passati 4 anni e mezzo. E solo ora posso dire di esser serena rispetto a quella storia. Oggi lo ringrazierei di avermi lasciata libera, perché oggi sono soddisfatta di me... ma questa é un'altra storia
> 
> Datti tempo, e vedrai che ne uscirai piú forte.
> 
> Ps- ho provato a quei tempi il chiodo schiaccia chiodo, ma dopo che succedeva ero sotto casa del mio ex, invece di farmelo dimenticare, me lo faceva desiderare maggiormente. Lascia stare...


Ciao mia dolce Akane [emoji173] 
Lo so che due mesi non son nulla, se poi pensi che la mia relazione tra convivenza e matrimonio è durata 11 anni... Una delle cose che mi fanno forza sono i vostri attestati di stima, grazie [emoji5]


----------



## Spot (13 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo, grazie [emoji5]
> Anche se più che una scelta è una decisione che è mia e serve a capire il Ryoga74 che è stato per restituire al Ryoga74 presente la consapevolezza di ciò che è stata la  relazione con lei. È un percorso, un viaggio che non devo percorrere pensando solo alla meta, perché voglio volgere lo sguardo nel presente vivendo il percorso...


Ecco, soprattutto la seconda parte. Te lo volevo scrivere..
Va bene e capire, basta che non ci sia la fretta di avere un quadro completo. Di sé e dell'altro.
Si raccolgono pezzi, spesso si mettono a posto da soli, non tutti combaciano... qualche buco, nell'interpretazione delle cose, resta. Ma è molto più importante il processo che il fine.


----------



## Ryoga74 (13 Dicembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ecco, soprattutto la seconda parte. Te lo volevo scrivere..
> Va bene e capire, basta che non ci sia la fretta di avere un quadro completo. Di sé e dell'altro.
> Si raccolgono pezzi, spesso si mettono a posto da soli, non tutti combaciano... qualche buco, nell'interpretazione delle cose, resta. Ma è molto più importante il processo che il fine.


Perfettamente in sintonia col tuo pensiero, grazie [emoji5]


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo, grazie [emoji5]
> Anche se più che una scelta è una decisione che è mia e serve a capire il Ryoga74 che è stato per restituire al Ryoga74 presente la consapevolezza di ciò che è stata la  relazione con lei. È un percorso, un viaggio che non devo percorrere pensando solo alla meta, perché voglio volgere lo sguardo nel presente vivendo il percorso...


Ryoga, ti manca?
E se ti manca, che cosa di più di lei?
Cosa ti fa male?
Il suo comportamento o la sua assenza?


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Ryoga, ti manca?
> E se ti manca, che cosa di più di lei?
> Cosa ti fa male?
> Il suo comportamento o la sua assenza?


Ciao old boy,
Sì mi manca.
Mi manca la mia compagna, quella che rideva con me, che  mi sorrideva all'abbraccio del mattino, che riempiva le mie giornate di sé, che mi dava piacere a letto. 
Banalmente mi fa male il frastuono che causa il silenzio della sua assenza. È un urlo che alberga dentro di me e che ogni tanto viene fuori, ma che giorno dopo giorno per fortuna è un po' meno avvilente...


----------



## danny (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ciao old boy,
> Sì mi manca.
> Mi manca la mia compagna, quella che rideva con me, che  mi sorrideva all'abbraccio del mattino, che riempiva le mie giornate di sé, che mi dava piacere a letto.
> Banalmente mi fa male il frastuono che causa il silenzio della sua assenza. È un urlo che alberga dentro di me e che ogni tanto viene fuori, ma che giorno dopo giorno per fortuna è un po' meno avvilente...


Compreso. Un abbraccio.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Compreso. Un abbraccio.


Ricambiato [emoji481]


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sessantun giorni...
> Ero ancora parte integrante di una coppia, due mesi fa.
> Sì, aveva già palesato malumori importanti, ma eravamo ancora una coppia.
> Poi la confessione, breve e inaspettata, che ha creato un solco incolmabile, il suo desiderio di distanza giustificato da un tradimento per me ancora poco comprensibile.
> ...


Per dire che anche se non sono mai intervenuta, ti leggo. E ti sono vicina.


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Per dire che anche se non sono mai intervenuta, ti leggo. E ti sono vicina.


Grazie [emoji8]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Sessantun giorni...
> Ero ancora parte integrante di una coppia, due mesi fa.
> Sì, aveva già palesato malumori importanti, ma eravamo ancora una coppia.
> Poi la confessione, breve e inaspettata, che ha creato un solco incolmabile, il suo desiderio di distanza giustificato da un tradimento per me ancora poco comprensibile.
> ...





Speranza ha detto:


> Per dire che anche se non sono mai intervenuta, ti leggo. E ti sono vicina.


Ti siamo tutti vicini


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Ti siamo tutti vicini


Thanks [emoji481]


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Provo a portare un piccolo contributo, anche se mi sento di entrare in punta di piedi nella sofferenza altrui...

Ci sono state una manciata di volte in questi dieci anni, in cui ho pensato "dai ora basta, lo lascio" oppure "l'ho fatta grossa, ora mi molla"  Pensieri che non sono durati più di una giornata e che sono sintomo della mia impulsività 

Con una razionalità che ha sempre stupito tutti, anche in questioni di cuore, mi scattava ugualmente il pensiero pragmatico. Bene, ora che succederebbe? Dove andrei a vivere? con la casa come facciamo? devo chiedere la separazione? mi chiederebbe/concederebbe il divorzio? (a quest'ultima non ci sono ancora arrivata  ), potremmo in qualche modo perdonarci?

Quindi mi chiedo... adesso tu pensi a "cosa sarà di voi"?


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Provo a portare un piccolo contributo, anche se mi sento di entrare in punta di piedi nella sofferenza altrui...
> 
> Ci sono state una manciata di volte in questi dieci anni, in cui ho pensato "dai ora basta, lo lascio" oppure "l'ho fatta grossa, ora mi molla"  Pensieri che non sono durati più di una giornata e che sono sintomo della mia impulsività
> 
> ...


Beh, diciamo che più che penso, vivo in prima persona il "che sarà di me" [emoji28] 
La cosa nella sua mente probabilmente si è sviluppata con le mille domande e dubbi su cosa le riserverà il futuro. Io non ho avuto tale onore, mi è stato sbattuto in faccia il benservito e tanti saluti. Ho convissuto più di tre settimane con una donna che non voleva più essere mia moglie, che mangiava con me, dormiva con me, ma non era più insieme a me. Dovevo assimilare questo concetto, non c'era posto per altre domande...
Poi se n'è andata (ormai da un mese) e sono rimasto solo, con un matrimonio finito e con la testa ancora confusa di chi non ha realmente capito cosa sia successo è perché...


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ho letto che ne sei ancora innamorato... Non ti viene mai voglia di "batterti" per lei, provare a riconquistare?  La lascerai andare... così... ?


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ho letto che ne sei ancora innamorato... Non ti viene mai voglia di "batterti" per lei, provare a riconquistare?  La lascerai andare... così... ?


No.
Non siamo in un'opera di Shakespeare, è la vita reale.
 Sì, la amo. Anche oggi che è venuta a prendere i cani, ho evitato di incrociare il suo sguardo. 
Ma sono convinto che sto intraprendendo la strada giusta, ho preso una decisione, per quanto vincolata dal suo uscire di scena.
E non voglio tornare indietro...


----------



## Speranza (14 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> No.
> Non siamo in un'opera di Shakespeare, è la vita reale.
> Sì, la amo. Anche oggi che è venuta a prendere i cani, ho evitato di incrociare il suo sguardo.
> Ma sono convinto che sto intraprendendo la strada giusta, ho preso una decisione, per quanto vincolata dal suo uscire di scena.
> E non voglio tornare indietro...


Quindi c'è stato un momento in cui ti sei chiesto se provarci o lasciarla andare? Te lo chiedo perchè mi sembra così frustrante continuare ad amare una moglie che ti lascia così di netto e senza tante scuse... 
Capirei di più la rabbia, la delusione, lo schifo...


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Quindi c'è stato un momento in cui ti sei chiesto se provarci o lasciarla andare? Te lo chiedo perchè mi sembra così frustrante continuare ad amare una moglie che ti lascia così di netto e senza tante scuse...
> Capirei di più la rabbia, la delusione, lo schifo...


Prima di lasciarmi per due settimane circa mi ha messo "in sospeso" con la sua richiesta di lasciarle spazio perché non più sicura del nostro rapporto. In quel frangente ho cercato di capire, di fare domande, di guardare indietro per capire cosa si fosse incrinato è perché. Ho trovato un muro, non c'è più stato dialogo, fino all'epilogo progettato da lei. A quel punto non ho più potuto far nulla, e la confessione di una relazione extraconiugale (che poteva onestamente tralasciare) ha posto il sigillo alla nostra separazione. 
Non posso farci nulla se ne sono ancora innamorato, ho passato 11 anni con lei, senza tentennamenti nei miei sentimenti. Ma per quanto possa far male, so che il mio matrimonio non ha futuro, è una cosa che mi devo lasciare alle spalle, senza rimorsi...


----------



## Horny (14 Dicembre 2015)

guarda royoga,
se può consolarti posso dirti che, attorno a me,
quanti nella fascia 35-45 si lasciano, si ri-accoppiano
a velocità sbalorditive.
non io, che ho zero vita sociale, ma gli altri sì.
tu ne hai, vita sociale?


----------



## Ryoga74 (14 Dicembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> guarda royoga,
> se può consolarti posso dirti che, attorno a me,
> quanti nella fascia 35-45 si lasciano, si ri-accoppiano
> a velocità sbalorditive.
> ...


Dal quel punto di vista non dovrebbe essere un problema Horny [emoji5] anche se ho messo un po' in sospensione la mia vita sociale (ho bisogno di tempo per me) sono piuttosto brillante (e modesto [emoji28] ), ho un aspetto giovanile e una notevole parlantina... 
Ma adesso non è ciò che voglio, verrà il tempo per guardarmi intorno, adesso voglio raccogliere "i cocci" [emoji6]


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Dal quel punto di vista non dovrebbe essere un problema Horny [emoji5] anche se ho messo un po' in sospensione la mia vita sociale (ho bisogno di tempo per me) sono piuttosto brillante (e modesto [emoji28] ), ho un aspetto giovanile e *una notevole parlantina.*..
> Ma adesso non è ciò che voglio, verrà il tempo per guardarmi intorno, adesso voglio raccogliere "i cocci" [emoji6]


 Sei peggio di me.


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Prima di lasciarmi per due settimane circa mi ha messo "in sospeso" con la sua richiesta di lasciarle spazio perché non più sicura del nostro rapporto. In quel frangente ho cercato di capire, di fare domande, di guardare indietro per capire cosa si fosse incrinato è perché. Ho trovato un muro, non c'è più stato dialogo, fino all'epilogo progettato da lei. A quel punto non ho più potuto far nulla, e la confessione di una relazione extraconiugale (che poteva onestamente tralasciare) ha posto il sigillo alla nostra separazione.
> Non posso farci nulla se ne sono ancora innamorato, ho passato 11 anni con lei, senza tentennamenti nei miei sentimenti. Ma per quanto possa far male, so che il mio matrimonio non ha futuro, è una cosa che mi devo lasciare alle spalle, senza rimorsi...


Io sto ancora avendo i brividi per il racconto del funerale di tuo suocera.


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Dicembre 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Sei peggio di me.


Mi conosci [emoji6] 
Buongiorno [emoji5]


----------



## oro.blu (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie [emoji5]
> Ma banalmente sono io, e avere la consapevolezza di se stessi è una cosa importante...


 Credimi non tutti ne sono capaci...te lo dico con un pizzico di invidia


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Dicembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> Credimi non tutti ne sono capaci...te lo dico con un pizzico di invidia


Ti ringrazio ma davvero, sono l'ultima persona di cui dovresti provare invidia [emoji28] 
Nella mia umile esperienza ho imparato a diffidare di chi si piange sempre addosso, e di ricambiare sempre chi ci viene incontro con un sorriso, anche quando virtuale. Perché dietro apparente gioia, di solito c'è consapevolezza. 
Perché la vita regala gioie col contagocce, non esistono persone perennemente felici [emoji6] 
Quello che mi è accaduto con la fine della mia relazione, ha certamente portato del dolore, ma ha appena scalfito la corazza che mi sono creato in 41 anni. Gran parte dei quali passati a combattere con un destino avverso...
Posso dire di esserne uscito da vincitore, ma certe cicatrici rimangono indelebili: ti forgiano, ma è un prezzo alto da pagare.
E la consapevolezza diventa una tua amica, da coccolare e da mettere al fianco del dolore, della rabbia, perché così si allontana lo sconforto.
Ci sto male per il mio matrimonio che sta inesorabilmente fallendo, ma come in altre occasioni so che passerà, il tempo è un alleato...
Intanto sorrido, non aspetto che la vita dispensi qualcosa, me lo vado a conquistare [emoji5]


----------



## danny (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Mi conosci [emoji6]
> Buongiorno [emoji5]


Hai voglia...
Ti rifarai, Ryoga, ... e sarà meglio di prima.


----------



## oro.blu (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ma davvero, sono l'ultima persona di cui dovresti provare invidia [emoji28]
> Nella mia umile esperienza ho imparato a diffidare di chi si piange sempre addosso, e di ricambiare sempre chi ci viene incontro con un sorriso, anche quando virtuale. Perché dietro apparente gioia, di solito c'è consapevolezza.
> Perché la vita regala gioie col contagocce, non esistono persone perennemente felici [emoji6]
> Quello che mi è accaduto con la fine della mia relazione, ha certamente portato del dolore, ma ha appena scalfito la corazza che mi sono creato in 41 anni. Gran parte dei quali passati a combattere con un destino avverso...
> ...


Ti invidio perchè hai questa forza in questo momento in cui mi manca. Anch'io ho sempre dovuto lottare contro la vita. Non sono normalmente una persona che si piange addosso. Sono sempre stata forte. In ogni avversità che la vita ha voluto darmi. Sono sempre stata però più propensa ad innalzare muri che a soridere. Cioè non ho mai negato l'aiuto o un sorriso a qualcuno, ma se qualcuno cercava di "entrare" nei miei dispiaceri ho sempre chiuso la porta, facendo finta di non avere problemi, sorridendo sempre, gioendo delle piccole cose. 
Non sopporto i rifiuti, quindi preferisco non chiedere. Non sopporto le critiche quindi preferisco non espormi.
Io solo io, e tutto il mondo fuori. 
Non so perchè ora invece mi sento così fragile. Persa. Vorrei solo tornare ad essere quella che sono sempre stata.
Trovare la forza per andare avanti. Perchè sono convinta che fuori da qualche parte esiste ancora un po' di felicità anche per me. Devo solo trovare il coraggio di riaprire gli occhi e di vederla...


----------



## Speranza (15 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ma davvero, sono l'ultima persona di cui dovresti provare invidia [emoji28]
> Nella mia umile esperienza ho imparato a diffidare di chi si piange sempre addosso, e di ricambiare sempre chi ci viene incontro con un sorriso, anche quando virtuale. Perché dietro apparente gioia, di solito c'è consapevolezza.
> Perché la vita regala gioie col contagocce, non esistono persone perennemente felici [emoji6]
> Quello che mi è accaduto con la fine della mia relazione, ha certamente portato del dolore, ma ha appena scalfito la corazza che mi sono creato in 41 anni. Gran parte dei quali passati a combattere con un destino avverso...
> ...


Ecco, per me queste sono parole di una gran bella persona :up:


----------



## Ryoga74 (15 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Ecco, per me queste sono parole di una gran bella persona :up:


Ti ringrazio [emoji5]


----------



## Falcor (15 Dicembre 2015)

Sai già il perché non ho ancora scritto nulla in questo thread.

Ti lascio solo un abbraccio seppur virtuale, ma non troppo stretto eh, che hai detto che ti stanno riuscendo gli addominali e potrei emozionarmi al contatto


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Sai già il perché non ho ancora scritto nulla in questo thread.
> 
> Ti lascio solo un abbraccio seppur virtuale, ma non troppo stretto eh, che hai detto che ti stanno riuscendo gli addominali e potrei emozionarmi al contatto


Che scemo [emoji28] 


Spoiler



grazie [emoji5]


----------



## AdamStar (17 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ma davvero, sono l'ultima persona di cui dovresti provare invidia [emoji28]
> Nella mia umile esperienza ho imparato a diffidare di chi si piange sempre addosso, e di ricambiare sempre chi ci viene incontro con un sorriso, anche quando virtuale. Perché dietro apparente gioia, di solito c'è consapevolezza.
> Perché la vita regala gioie col contagocce, non esistono persone perennemente felici [emoji6]
> Quello che mi è accaduto con la fine della mia relazione, ha certamente portato del dolore, ma ha appena scalfito la corazza che mi sono creato in 41 anni. Gran parte dei quali passati a combattere con un destino avverso...
> ...


Gran belle parole, complimenti per come stai affrontando le cose. Dalla mia esperienza il peggio arriverà tra un bel po' di tempo, ma alla fine inutile scervellarsi, la vita va affrontata giorno per giorno ed accettata così com'è. L'unica cosa che si può fare è puntare al meglio e non arrendersi mai.

Certo, molto più semplice a dirsi che a farsi, chiaramente. Ma infine andrà bene, perché non può andare diversamente.


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Dicembre 2015)

AdamStar ha detto:


> Gran belle parole, complimenti per come stai affrontando le cose. Dalla mia esperienza il peggio arriverà tra un bel po' di tempo, ma alla fine inutile scervellarsi, la vita va affrontata giorno per giorno ed accettata così com'è. L'unica cosa che si può fare è puntare al meglio e non arrendersi mai.
> 
> Certo, molto più semplice a dirsi che a farsi, chiaramente. Ma infine andrà bene, perché non può andare diversamente.


Grazie Adam per le tue belle parole [emoji481]


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Con oggi sono 11 anni che stavamo insieme. Come regalo di anniversario mentre ero al lavoro finalmente si è portata via le ultime sue cianfrusaglie da casa. Ora lo posso dire: sono separato...


----------



## Falcor (18 Dicembre 2015)

E ora si inizia a far sul serio 

Primo passo di un percorso che spero ti porti tanto lontano e soprattutto ti riporti la serenità.

E magari lungo il percorso ti fermi a Firenze. C'è sempre il famoso lampredotto e birrozzo ad aspettarti


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> E ora si inizia a far sul serio
> 
> Primo passo di un percorso che spero ti porti tanto lontano e soprattutto ti riporti la serenità.
> 
> E magari lungo il percorso ti fermi a Firenze. C'è sempre il famoso lampredotto e birrozzo ad aspettarti


Grazie [emoji5] 
E per il lampredotto, già sai. Se passo di lì sin già pronto con la birra  in mano [emoji6]


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Con oggi sono 11 anni che stavamo insieme. Come regalo di anniversario mentre ero al lavoro finalmente si è portata via le ultime sue cianfrusaglie da casa. Ora lo posso dire: sono separato...


Coraggio Ryo :abbraccio:


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Coraggio Ryo :abbraccio:


[emoji8]


----------



## Speranza (18 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Con oggi sono 11 anni che stavamo insieme. Come regalo di anniversario mentre ero al lavoro finalmente si è portata via le ultime sue cianfrusaglie da casa. Ora lo posso dire: sono separato...


Punto. 
E a capo.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Ryoga74 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Speranza ha detto:


> Punto.
> E a capo.
> 
> :abbraccio:


Già, è un nuovo inizio [emoji5]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (18 Dicembre 2015)

Un grande abbraccio ed un in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Ryoga74 (19 Dicembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Un grande abbraccio ed un in bocca al lupo.


Grazie [emoji5]


----------



## zanna (21 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Con oggi sono 11 anni che stavamo insieme. Come regalo di anniversario mentre ero al lavoro finalmente si è portata via le ultime sue cianfrusaglie da casa. Ora lo posso dire: sono separato...


Le chiavi poi te le ha lasciate?
Che poi legalmente come procede?


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Le chiavi poi te le ha lasciate?
> Che poi legalmente come procede?


Legalmente non procede, nel senso che ancora non abbiamo iniziato le pratiche di separazione...
Le chiavi gliele ho lasciate, mi fa comodo che venga a prendere i cuccioli quando sono al lavoro...


----------



## zanna (22 Dicembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Legalmente non procede, nel senso che ancora non abbiamo iniziato le pratiche di separazione...
> *Le chiavi gliele ho lasciate, mi fa comodo che venga a prendere i cuccioli quando sono al lavoro...*


... solo per i cuccioli?


----------



## Ryoga74 (22 Dicembre 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> ... solo per i cuccioli?


Sì, non voglio far la cazzata di rimanere in qualsiasi modo legato a lei, fosse anche solo per il sesso...


----------

